# Starting colon prep this morning but afraid of puking



## keebler (Apr 3, 2007)

I have to start my colonoscopy prep in a few hours and, I must say, I'm very nervous. I have a very severe phobia regarding vomiting (I know there are fellow emets here somewhere!) and I am terrified that the prep will make me sick.I was ordered one dose of 1.5oz Fleet phosphosoda in the morning, followed by a second dose at 2pm as well as 4 Dulcolax tablets. Now, I do have Phenergan (promethazine) that I can take if I get naseated, but will that help with the nausea? Is there anything I can do to lessen the risk of getting sick from this blasted prep? Maybe breaking it up into smaller doses over a longer period of time?I know it sounds silly to some, but I really am terribly phobic... and trying hard to brave it through. Shoot, I even get freaked out from having the runs, so I'm not looking forward to this day at ALL.Thanks for any tips anyone might have to share!


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

I know it's hard not to stress about the prep, but the more you stress the worse you feel.I've been thru the prep 3 times, did get a little nausea but never vomitted.Try to get your mind busy with something else - a book, TV, music .....One time I cleaned the bathroom in between having to go.







Hope everything goes well for you


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi, Just had my first 2 weeks ago, it wasn't as bad as i thought it would be. jms is right keep your mind off it. Call a friend, get on the computer(ha,ha) Good luck


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good luck!My colonoscopy is tomorrow, I started my prep this morning. I have to take the second dose in an hour







I felt v.nauseous after the first one but it went away after 30 mins or so. The stuff tasted salty and bitter but not horrendous, I just drank it quickly! For some reason it made me sneeze all morning.The worst thing is feeling so tired and drained. I can't wait to get the test over with so I can eat toast!


----------



## keebler (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks, guys!I finished the phospho around 1 and was in the bathroom nearly continuously until about an hour ago. Still feeling like I may have to go again, but it seems to be tapering off now. I'm running clear, too, so I may not even bother with the second dose of phospho later. No point if I'm already clean, and I'll still be drinking water all day (it's only 4pm here now). And I have to an enema in the morning before the procedure anyway, so any bits of residuals should be flushed out then.I did get queasy and had to take some anti-nausea pills. And yes, I freaked out. lol Sat with an ice pack on my face/neck and two fans blowing on me. It sucked, but I survived. I just hope its nearly over with now! Ugh. Never realized how much fluid could come out of my intestines and saying that is after having IBS since I was a kid...Now, if I can just get through the procedure as I hate hospitals with all their germs... I'm a loon. Sukie - I hope the second dose went well! I mixed mine with twice the recommended amount of fluid - used 7Up and that made the taste much more bearable (and it helps a queasy tummy sometimes, too). Good luck tomorrow and I hope everything turns out fine!







I've had no sleep since yesterday afternoon and I feel terribly drained (no pun intended, heh)now, so please excuse the rambling.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Keebler;I hope you read this and do take the 2nd dose of Phospho. You'd be surprised that more can come out that does not look like water hours later. I did my colonoscopy a couple of weeks ago. You'll be fine at the hospital. I don't remember anything, and that's what I was freaking out about. Feeling it, etc. Nothing!! Didn't feel anything, don't remember anything. Good luck!I'll see how you're doing tomorrow Sukes, my friend!!


----------



## keebler (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you! The prep I did was successful.







Colonoscopy went fine and I only have a small hemmie, so all in all, peace of mind is worth the discomfort of the prep.Sukie, how did your procedure go?


----------

